# 2 Monitore - Fensteranordnung wird teils nicht gespeichert



## Stefan84 (16. September 2017)

Hallöchen 

Ich habe da folgendes Problem: 
seit kurzem habe ich einen neuen Monitor (LG 34UC88-B), ein 34er curved-Monitor. Mit dem bin ich auch sehr zufrieden, nur scheint dieser ein Problem zu verursachen (oder liegt es primär am Treiber?). 
Neben dem LG läuft noch mein "alter" 27er AOC als "Überwachungs-Monitor" nebenher, sprich darauf werden sämtliche Temps und Stats der Hardware wiedergegeben. Nachdem ich eine gefühlte Ewigkeit gebraucht habe das Windoof die Symbole auf beiden Monitoren so speichert wie ich das möchte, gibt es jetzt ein Problem nach Standby-Phasen der Anzeigegeräte.
Sprich, über Nacht schalte ich sie manuell aus (Rechner läuft weiter), und irgendwann gehen die beiden dann über den Treiber in den Standby. 

Nach dem Wiedereinschalten sind dann sämtliche Programmfenster vom kleinen Monitor auf dem großen Hauptmonitor und ich muss sie wieder per Hand auf den anderen Bildschirm schieben...

Hat einer ne Idee woran das liegen könnte und wie ich das beheben könnte? Der LG ist per DP, der AOC per HDMI an der Graka angeschlossen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. September 2017)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Nach dem Wiedereinschalten sind dann sämtliche Programmfenster vom kleinen Monitor auf dem großen Hauptmonitor und ich muss sie wieder per Hand auf den anderen Bildschirm schieben...


Welches Betriebssystem hast Du?


----------



## Mitchpuken (17. September 2017)

Meine Vermutung ist, dass zuerst ein Monitor aufwacht und Windows glaubt, dass nur mehr dieser eine Monitor angeschlossen ist, also schiebt es alles auf den Schirm. Dann erst wacht der andere Schirm wieder auf. Ob es am Anschluss der Grafikkarte liegen kann weiß ich leider nicht, zumindest beim Start und die "Bootanzeige" gibt es eine unveränderbare Reihenfolge.

Wenn du die Monitore so oder so selbst ausschaltest, dann könntest du in den Energieeinstellungen die Funktion zumindest deaktivieren.


----------



## Stefan84 (17. September 2017)

@wuselsurfer: Win 10 Pro x64

@Mitchpuken: beim booten klappt ja komischerweise alles so wie es sollte, da stimmt alles. Nur eben nach dem Standby der Graka nicht. Ich habe auch schon alle Anschlüsse der 1080 Ti in unterschiedlicher Reihenfolge durchprobiert, aber bei allen ist es das gleichge Ergebnis.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. September 2017)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> @wuselsurfer: Win 10 Pro x64.


Für die Icons hätte ich was:
Iconoid - Download.

Bei den Fenstern könnte das helfen:
GitHub - rwese/DockWin: Autohotkey Script to save and restore positions of windows..

Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob es im Multimonitorbetrieb funktioniert.


----------



## Stefan84 (17. September 2017)

Die Icons bleiben ja jetzt mittlerweile wo sie hinsollen, nur halt die Fenster nicht


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. September 2017)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> Die Icons bleiben ja jetzt mittlerweile wo sie hinsollen, nur halt die Fenster nicht


Das ist bei Windows 10 leider ein noch größeres Ärgernis, als bei Win 7.
Das DockWin funktioniert nicht?
Als "0" ist dabei die in der obersten Buchstabenleiste gemeint, NICHT die im Zusatzzahlenblock!


----------



## Stefan84 (17. September 2017)

Doch das funktioniert schon, ist halt schade das es dafür wieder ein Tool braucht...


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. September 2017)

Stefan84 schrieb:


> das es dafür wieder ein Tool braucht...


Komisch, das verhaßte Vista konnte das perfekt.
Aber eim neueres Windows ist eben zwangsläufig besser. 

Keine Angst, ich hab Win 10 und komme damit klar.


----------



## Grestorn (18. September 2017)

Dsas Problem kommt dadurch zustande, dass Windows beim Booten offenbar nur den einen Monitor sieht und alles auf diesen verschiebt. Erst später wird der zweite Monitor erkannt, aber dann ist schon alles verschoben. 

Mit der Windows Version hat das gar nichts zu tun, vergiss das übliche gehate. 

Stell sicher, dass der Zweitmonitor läuft, wenn Dein Windows bootet und das Windows den auch erkennen kann (also dort der richtige Eingang geschaltet ist). Manche Monitore sind da recht lahm, speziell wenn der Eingang automatisch gescanned wird. Ggf. kannst Du auch im Treiber die Monitor-Erkennung abschalten und das Vorhandensein des Monitors erzwingen. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gab es diese Möglichkeit bei NVidia.


----------



## Stefan84 (20. September 2017)

Die Monitore (und der Rechner an sich) hängen alle an einer Steckdosenleiste, sprich die werden immer zeitgleich mit Strom versorgt. Bis man dan nden Startknopf am PC gedrückt hat, sind die Monitore auch beide direkt da.
Wie schon geschrieben, momentan habe ich eher das Problem das die Fensterpositionen verschoben sind wenn beide Monitore von der Graka in den Standby geschickt worden sind - da aber auch nur in rund 70% der Fälle. Manchmal (wie heute zum Beispiel) wurde sich gemerkt wo welches Fenster sein soll auf den beiden Monitoren. Nur ist das irgendwie nicht reproduzierbar


----------



## HisN (20. September 2017)

Schalte den DP-Monitor im Betrieb aus, und dann wieder an.
Und siehe da ... alle Fenster verschoben.
Feature von DP.

Nix anderes passiert beim Standby.


----------



## Stefan84 (20. September 2017)

Gearde eben getestet -> kann ich nicht bestätigen  Alle Fenster sind noch da wo sie sein sollen.


----------



## HisN (20. September 2017)

Dann bist Du einer der Glücklichen, das Forum ist voll von den anderen^^


----------



## Stefan84 (26. Oktober 2017)

Um das hier mal fortzuführen:

mittlerweile merkt er sich die Positionen der Fenster des Öfteren, aber manchmal werden sie dennoch wieder auf den ersten Monitor verschoben... Ich kann da absolut kein System dahinter erkennen wann er das macht und wann nicht


----------



## Zergoras (12. Januar 2019)

Gibts mittlerweile eine richtige Lösung?


----------



## kolster5001 (3. Februar 2019)

habe das Problem ebenso, es reicht schon, wenn die Monitore kurzzeitig ausgeschalten werden von der Win Energiesparoptionen. 1x 4k (DP) + 1x FHD (HDMI) TFT ... sehr nervig dann die Fenster wieder zu sortieren.
Bei meim Laptop mit 2x externem FHD (1x DP + 1xDVI) hab ich das Problem nicht. Beides Nvidia Karten (1070Ti und 5400M).

Lösung bis dato nicht gefunden ... Ursachenforschung geht also weiter... try and error lässt grüßen


----------

